# How about this CO2 product, is anyone using this king of CO2 system?



## dzhu2005 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool idea, but wouldn't the outlet (spray bar) need to be near the base of the tank to avoid gassing off?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

J-P said:


> Cool idea, but wouldn't the outlet (spray bar) need to be near the base of the tank to avoid gassing off?


No , not at all. On my 50 gallon my in-line diffuser has broken down most of the bubbles before they even enter the tank.. whats left gets moved by the current. I could only see you gassing off if you were breaking the surface of the water. I'm using this model...

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-diffuser-13mm.html

But i hear that this one is just as good save from being glass.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-inline-diffuser-12.html

The only draw back is a slight loss of flow, but in all honesty, it's negligible.


----------

